# PWG All Star Weekend -May 27th & 28th



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_NIGHT 1:
Main event for the PWG world championship:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero*

_World tag team title match_
*The Young Bucks vs Rocknes Monsters*

_First ever meeting :_
*Akira Tozawa vs current ROH champion Eddie Edwards*

*Willie Mack vs Kevin Steen

The Dynasty(Joey Ryan/Scorpio Sky) vs The Fightin Taylor Boys

Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor

El Generico vs Ricochet

Low Ki vs Alex Shelly

The Cutlers vs Austin Aries and Roderick Strong*


_NIGHT 2
Main event for the PWG world championship:_
*Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki*

_Tag team match :_
*Nightmare violence connection vs Rocknes monsters*

_First time ever:_
*El Generico vs Eddie Edwards

Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor

Willie Mack vs Chris Hero*

_World tag team title match_

*Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks

The Cutlers vs The Dynasty*


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome news, cant wait to see how the card shapes up


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Pumped as hell for the return of ASW (it's been 3 years already), but that's one ugly-ass banner. It's unusual for PWG to suck visually.

Anyway, expecting a killer card. Low Ki vs. Steen must happen.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it's not great at all.

Wonder will they bring in a lot of dragon gate guys or international fly ins.I'd love Devitt in PWG or an Omega return.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully Claudio vs Low Ki wont happen as that would mean Low Ki would walk out as champ or some kinda lame ending since Ki is a troll and thinks he is to good to lay down for other indy workers.

Would love to see Ki vs Hero 2 on one of these and a big match for Steen perhaps a title match or a rematch with Tozawa.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Ki vs. Steen night 1, winner faces Claudio night 2.


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, GenMe have some creepy smiles.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Ki vs. Claudio for the title has to happen (doesn't Ki still have his shot from winning BOLA 08) and I'd love it if the Nightmare Violence Connection of Steen & Tozawa took the titles from the Young Bucks the same night.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Devitt's wrestling in the UK the weekend before so I'm semi hoping this might be a pit stop on his way back to New Japan as long as they dont have any tour dates planned for that weekend. Can't find any that they do. The US shows are 2 weeks before this too. I'm expecting some big and rare names given they've brough back the ASW show name. Anderson bringing over Bernard to face Young Bucks would be amazing too all be it probably expecting far too much. Hopefully Ricochet is back over too.

I'd definitely want to see Ki vs Claudio too, Claudio vs Tozawa should be a bigger priority though. Do that one night and Bucks vs Steen/Tozawa on the other with Claudio/Ki. *


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Two huge matches announced .

_NIGHT 1_








*vs*









In penultimate match of his PWG excursion , *Akira Tozawa* takes on *Eddie Edwards* in their first ever singles meeting .Fans saw Eddie Edwars in tag team competition at DDT 4 , but at ASW8 will be their firstt chance to see Edwards in singles competition.


_NIGHT 2_
















*vs*
















*Nightmare violence connection vs Rocknes monsters.*

Tozawa's final match of the east coast excursion will wrap up some unfinished business stemming from Kurt Rustlemania 2 ,as he team's with *kevin Steen * to take on *Johnny Goodtime* and *Johnny Yuma*,The Rocknes Monsters .


Full details :
http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/ASW8/

Hyped as hell for Tozawa /Edwards .


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Is Davey in the US for this?


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow awful last match for Tozawa in the East Coast. 

Looking forward to Tozawa vs Eddie.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

smitlick said:


> Is Davey in the US for this?


Davey's in the US on the 28th as far as I know but is working 1PW - Swindon, England on the 29th .Not sure will he make an apperance ,hopefully though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Davey was supposed to be doing that 1PW show but now he's booked for BOSJ starting 26th May so he's bailing on another UK show it seems and he wont be here. Gotta admit those last 2 matches for Tozawa fucking suck. Edwards really isn't a guy I'd put him against for his last singles match. Two really similar guys who I cant see working that well together. Fuckin pissed at not getting a Claudio vs Tozawa title match. The RockNES tag should be great but yeah there's better options they could have gone with for a Steen/Tozawa tag. Wouldn't have been as bad if they had a better singles match for him.

BOSJ also means that Devitt will be back in Japan before this too so there goes that hope I had too.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Tozawa/Eddie sounds like it could be a great match.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah Davey was supposed to be doing that 1PW show but now he's booked for BOSJ starting 26th May so he's bailing on another UK show it seems and he wont be here. Gotta admit those last 2 matches for Tozawa fucking suck. Edwards really isn't a guy I'd put him against for his last singles match. Two really similar guys who I cant see working that well together. Fuckin pissed at not getting a Claudio vs Tozawa title match. The RockNES tag should be great but yeah there's better options they could have gone with for a Steen/Tozawa tag. Wouldn't have been as bad if they had a better singles match for him.
> 
> BOSJ also means that Devitt will be back in Japan before this too so there goes that hope I had too.*


It's not confirmed on Davey's website yet ,but he'll defiently be working the BOSJ .I think everyone is pissed Claudio/Tozawa but all signs now point to Claudio/low Ki.

No chance of Omega working so either is there?

Rumoured name on the PWG forums include The MCMG ,Brian Kendrick ,Bad Intentions (probably no chance) and even Evan Bourne .Considering he's released of course ,which there is probably no chance of either.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

> No chance of Omega working so either is there?


he's also booked for the BOSJ


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Edwards vs. Towza is probably going to shook a lot of people, Edwards is a new man every time he goes out there, he continues to improve faster than anyone I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

You might want to edit the opening post geraldinhio, seeing as Edwards/Tozawa and NVC/RockNES have been announced and it says no matches have been announced. Just a suggestion.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry.Totally never crossed my mind ,done now.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I think both matches will be fine for Tozawa and will show different sides for him. Tozawa/Double E will be something you can't see anywhere else and more mat-based then fighting and NVC/RockNES Monsters will allow Tozawa to be a dick and bully with Steen.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Also, NVC/RockNES has actually been built to a little and PWG building to matches is cool. And Johnny Goodtime is too good to be in matches that mean nothing.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Kevin Steen vs. Willie Mack has been added to Night 1.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Night 1 

*Willie Mack vs Kevin Steen*








*VS*









_There goes low ki vs Kevin Steen .Willie Mack needed a high profile match none the less.Claudio vs Low Ki has to be happening._


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good for Willie Mack, that dude is super likeable.


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Should be great.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Edwards/Generico has been confirmed for Night 2.

Should be awesome, can't believe they've never faced each other one-on-one before.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm shocked they havn't faced each other either.Should be a unique match up .


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Have richards or generico been announced yet?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Davey's in Japan that weekend and Generico has been announced for Night 2 facing Eddie Edwards.

They better announce some of the "All Star" names that they have for this weekend next week too.*


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

El Generico is PWG's All Star. No one is more loyal and at the same time so valuable to a wrestling company as Generico is to PWG, but still where are Low Ki & Hero?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd say it's a given Jay Lethal will be on at least one of these shows.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

New Matches:
Hero vs. Claudio
Joey Ryan/Scorpio Sky vs. Cage/Ryan Taylor

Night 2
Riccochet vs Chuck Taylor


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

If Scorpio Sky is back full-time with PWG that's great (he's been awesome in NWA with his series vs. Aries), and it means Joey Ryan will be in a tag team instead of singles. Hero/Claudio will be great and Chucky T/Ricochet will be hot in front of that crowd.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

seancarleton77 said:


> El Generico is PWG's All Star. No one is more loyal and at the same time so valuable to a wrestling company as Generico is to PWG


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Hero/Claudio will be fucking awesome.The two have improved so much since their last singles match I can recall.When was the last they they wrestled actually?

Good to see Scorpio Sky back too ,was always a fan.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

LOVE Claudio vs Hero should be an awesome match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm more interested in Taylor vs Ricochet than Claudio vs Hero tbh.*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *I'm more interested in Taylor vs Ricochet than Claudio vs Hero tbh.*


Why's that? Taylor and Ricochet do have awesome chemistry but Claudio/Hero are probably the two best on the Indys at the moment.

I'm stocked for both matches.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, I can't pick one either. But Chucky T in PWG is always gold.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

glad to see Secy Chucky T back on PWG

how long has he been feuding with Ricochet??



geraldinhio said:


> Why's that? Taylor and Ricochet do have awesome chemistry but Claudio/Hero are probably the two best on the Indys at the moment.
> 
> I'm stocked for both matches.


they didn't work well against each other in ROH, the both have a improved a ton since then though.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> glad to see Secy Chucky T back on PWG
> 
> how long has he been feuding with Ricochet??
> 
> ...


They have been fueding pretty much since 2006 or there abouts.It all started off in Chaos Pro Wrestling where Chucky T made his debut.

I didn't really care for Hero or Claudio at all at that time.They where the two that stood out to have potential ,but nothing else.Now they are two of the best wrestlers in North America and both on World beating form .I'd say it's gonna be immense.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Hero/Claudio? Awesome. Everyone's been looking forward to it for a long time. Hopefully it's as good as it should be.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Hopefully Hero/Claudio is the start of PWG booking an actual feud for the first time in two years.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> Hopefully Hero/Claudio is the start of PWG booking an actual feud for the first time in two years.


Don't be silly. 

PWG, sadly, will continue to be what DG: USA was, and is only starting to come out of. A promotion putting on once a month supercards.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> PWG, sadly, will continue to be what DG: USA was, and is only starting to come out of. A promotion putting on once a month supercards.


Sadly this.As much as I like PWG the one thing the always lacked and probably always will is storylines.

Most of their storylines always involved Joey Ryan out of all people.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Taylor/Ricochet have great chemistry together and it's fresh and exciting to see them facing each other on a larger stage with a crowd which will go crazy for them. I'm looking forward to Hero/Claudio but not as much as Taylor/Ricochet. Maybe it's just my memory of their previous matches not being all that (granted Claudio is night and day to comparing then to now) but I'd prefer to see them facing other guys than themselves. As long as it's a one off title match then it should hopefully be great. No interest in a series of matches between them.*


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Yea i always heard the Hero/Claudio match from ROH wasn't that good. I know they had 2 matches in CHIKARA first of which was at Rey De Voladores, in which they tore down the house in what is probably still one of my top five Chikara matches of all time. Then they had another at Colbert > O'Reily which I thought as just meh. Bur like everyone else said both of them have improved or at the very least changed since then.

Ric O'Shay/Chucky should be good as always. I'll be honest though, those two matches being announced makes me feel like its 2007...


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> PWG, sadly, will continue to be what DG: USA was, and is only starting to come out of. A promotion putting on once a month supercards.


Except PWG's supercards are fun to watch and not the same thing over and over again.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

geraldinhio said:


> Sadly this.As much as I like PWG the one thing the always lacked and probably always will is storylines.
> 
> Most of their storylines always involved Joey Ryan out of all people.


PWG have run some of my favorite feuds in wrestling, Steen/Super Dragon & Hero/Tornado.


But I agree, it's been like 8 years and PWG is now in a smaller place doing the same old stuff. They have all these matches, but they hardly mean anything, after watching PWG for a while, it gets pretty old.

PWG is like the company that you watch on the side while you follow another.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Exactly. I follow ROH and some Japan and will do a lot and spend a lot to follow and support them.

I buy PWG DVD's to support them, but just to check out some matches I'm interested in.

I'm not invested in anything they are doing outside of a couple of good matches.

The wrestling quality is the most important thing, but PWG was starting to step it up and yet has gone backwards. Uneventful World Champions, going back to The Bucks instead of the RockNES Monsters, for example.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

The Bucks never should have lost the belts though. Most entertaining act in indy wrestling.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

jawbreaker said:


> The Bucks never should have lost the belts though. Most entertaining act in indy wrestling.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Kenny King/Chuck Taylor added to Night 1 and Willie Mack/Chris Hero added to Night 2.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Like the Mack/Hero matchup, don't know about King/Taylor. King has improved a bit, but his match at I think Against The Grain was disappointing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Willie Mack is fucking great so I'm looking forward to him vs Hero. Not looking very "All Star" yet though with the lack of outside special appearances that the Show name used to mean.*


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Willie Mack in Reseda? and vs Hero??


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

Joey Ryan/Scorpio Sky vs Ryan Taylor/ Brian-Cage Taylor on night 1.

Note: I didn't see it if this has already been posted in the previous pages. Too lazy to double check and sorry if already has been announce by someone else.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Willie Mack is fucking great so I'm looking forward to him vs Hero. Not looking very "All Star" yet though with the lack of outside special appearances that the Show name used to mean.*


I guess Eddie Edwards and Kenny King are the all stars.

Really hoping night 2 brings about a big named guest tag team for the Bucks to main event with.

Not even sure who. Maybe Quacksaw or the WGTT.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes ,where are the All Star Names .:hmm:

Solid cards none the less but doesn't have the same attraction as previous ones.I'd expect Ki to be added soon ,so that will improve things,


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I'm kinda banking on a HUGE attraction for the Bucks title defense. Dragon Gate haven't announced the next tour schedule yet but DGUSA are running the week after and Ricochet is here so maybe we can get Bucks vs Ricochet/CIMA or something along those lines. New Japan has the BOSJ tour so Anderson could bring Bernard over to face Young Bucks as I'm sure they could get away with missing a few dates of a juniors tour.*


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

maybe the book Jay Lethal :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That reminds me, Sabin & Shelley need to come back too.*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

As long as we don't get Shelly /Sabin vs The Bucks again .I'm honestly sick to death of this .I'd much prefer Rocknes vs The Guns or The Culters vs The Guns .Or even better El Generico/Ricochet vs The Guns on Night one. :O

I think it does need some international names to make it feel special.

Bad Intentions in PWG would be awesome but New Japan wrestlers seem to be hard to get or just have a big price tag .Yet JAPW could get them.fpalm


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Generico/Ricochet added to night 1.

Just saw there match from Curse of Guerilla Island and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

if they develop the kind of match they were having in the 1st half of that encounter, they could have a legit MOTYC.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

VS









I was expecting a tag match involving the two ,but fuck this is gonna be great .


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hero vs. Claudio is easily the biggest Indy match up of 2011, at least so far. Generico vs. Ricochet will tear down the house. No all we need is Generico vs. Zack Sabre at some point in PWG.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> Hero vs. Claudio is easily the biggest Indy match up of 2011, at least so far. Generico vs. Ricochet will tear down the house. No all we need is Generico vs. Zack Sabre at some point in PWG.


Has Zack Sabre competed in PWG yet?If not ,he needs to .He's been awesome so far this years .Him vs Nakajima will be awesome on the NOAH tour of England.

LDRS in PWG would be awesome too ,against The Bucks or someteam.Martin Scurll fits PWG perfect too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

seancarleton77 said:


> Hero vs. Claudio is easily the biggest Indy match up of 2011, at least so far. Generico vs. Ricochet will tear down the house. No all we need is Generico vs. Zack Sabre at some point in PWG.


*Assuming Generico keeps taking bookings for IPW:UK like he has been so far this year, him vs Sabre seems a lock with him already having singles matches with Scurll and Haskins this year plus there was plenty of intensity between them in the LDRS/Albejas tag last year.*


geraldinhio said:


> Has Zack Sabre competed in PWG yet?If not ,he needs to .He's been awesome so far this years .Him vs Nakajima will be awesome on the NOAH tour of England.
> 
> LDRS in PWG would be awesome too ,against The Bucks or someteam.Martin Scurll fits PWG perfect too.


*The wXw/CZW shows were his first US dates iir. *Marty btw.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Everybody wanted stars:

Night 1 - Low Ki vs. Alex Shelley (Shelley available for N1 only)
Night 2 - Roderick Strong vs. Matt Cross


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, some great matches there, especially Low Ki/Shelley.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

PWG is the best. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ashzilla (Apr 5, 2008)

Very excited


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Some random ass matches .Shelley /Ki should be great .I wonder what the Bucks will get up to this weekend.:hmm:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cross can fuck off. Hopefully it's just a one shot deal because of his showing on Tough Enough. Ki/Shelley is a great addition though. Bucks title defense as the main event for Night 2 will probably be the last match they announce. 

MAKE IT HAPPEN KARL!*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I was thinking the same ,but against who?

Looks like they won't be making a night 1 apperance.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I really want to see these matches just for the quality alone, but the build up to everything except for Hero vs Castagnoli is shit. A couple of thins Ring of Honor fucks PWG up in is continuity and logic.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

seancarleton77 said:


> I really want to see these matches just for the quality alone, but the build up to everything except for Hero vs Castagnoli is shit. A couple of thins Ring of Honor fucks PWG up in is continuity and logic.


Yeah, I was just about to mention this. When PWG did Hero vs Davey, while it was a great match, it meant nothing and pretty much regardless of what happened in the match, it wasn't going to have any effect on anything.

PWG has been pretty damn solid with having great matches, but it doesn't really matter at the end of the day, because it is like someone hits refresh at the end of each show.

To be honest, it is kinda getting old. For all the hype PWG gets. It seems everyone just igonres the fact that no matter what happeneds, it doesn't mean much. It doesn't effect anything and nothing would be different if it never happened at all.

I think if ROH did that, people would sh*t all over it.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Holy Shit... Someone besides me that doesn't wank over PWG...


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Kings of Wrestling feuding with the Briscoes for an entire fucking year. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Necro Butcher/Embassy feud. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over Eddie Edwards as world champ.

Give me a company that understands what their fans want and gives that to them over a company that sacrifices enjoyment for some grand master plan.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a big PWG fan and I disagree with that.

There's no reason to not have story lines, but not drag out boring story lines.

You just need to have the ability to discern what isn't working and abandon it.

But PWG and ROH are incomparable because ROH doesn't run once a month, twice every rare once in a while. PWG works because of the position it's in. ROH doing PWG in it's position would get old quickly.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Kings of Wrestling feuding with the Briscoes for an entire fucking year. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Necro Butcher/Embassy feud. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over Eddie Edwards as world champ.
> 
> *Give me a company that understands what their fans want and gives that to them *over a company that sacrifices enjoyment for some grand master plan.


Joey Ryans constant Title Shots say Hi


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Kings of Wrestling feuding with the Briscoes for an entire fucking year. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over the Necro Butcher/Embassy feud. Give me a refresh button at the end of every show over Eddie Edwards as world champ.
> 
> Give me a company that understands what their fans want and gives that to them over a company that sacrifices enjoyment for some grand master plan.


You actually suggesting ROH is not enjoyable?

I find ROH more enjoyable because you can get invested in what is happening.

PWG put on some stellar matches, Seven is one of my favourite events of 2010, but to try and suggest that PWG is WWE to ROH's TNA is a bit of a mistake. 

PWG's a bit of fun to watch and you always know you are going to get a couple of great matches but that goes for ROH too, and at least you can actually get emotionally involved and feel like it's all leading up to something more than a match win and then that being the end of it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> You actually suggesting ROH is not enjoyable?
> 
> I find ROH more enjoyable because you can get invested in what is happening.


I think he's just saying that he finds PWG more enjoyable. Sometimes you can get emotionally involved in ROH, but other times the storylines are the things that drive people away from it. Plus for all the flak PWG gets for having "meaningless" matches ROH has the same if not more on the weaker undercard which can make a show a chore to sit through until the semi-main and main events.

In the end PWG should start to have feuds to get people to watch for something other then supercards while ROH needs to learn to sometimes stop running things into the ground.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

TelkEvolon said:


> To be honest, it is kinda getting old. For all the hype PWG gets. It seems everyone just igonres the fact that no matter what happeneds, it doesn't mean much. It doesn't effect anything and nothing would be different if it never happened at all.
> 
> I think if ROH did that, people would sh*t all over it.


To be honest I don't give a crap about that, lol. I know that PWG doesn't have much continuity (if at all) or ongoing feuds, but at the end of the day I just wanna have fun watching great wrestling and PWG is the best at doing that.

I too think ROH would get shitted on if they did the same, but that's because they run a lot more shows and have way more posibilities to develop storylines. The fans would get burned out of just big cards and no angles with the amount of shows ROH runs. 

I'm more than fine that once every 1-2 months I get to see a "supercard" with great matches, fun commentary and good comedy. PWG doesn't need to be a typical promotion, IMO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*PWG is totally fine as it is. They only run shows once a month and the big "supercard" type shows like this are only 3 or 4 times a year. If they were running double shot weekends every other weekend then yeah it'd get old quick but you've got ROH for that. PWG is a nice addition to all of the other promotions who are super serious and actually do focus on storylines and characters. That's all great but I want some light hearted shows with great wrestling on in between them and that's exactly what PWG offers. Plus they're great for showcasing guys like Goodtime, Mack, etc who would barely get a look in without PWG. PWG aren't trying to compete with ROH. They're totally different. It's like DDT in Japan. Comparing them to New Japan would be nonsense. They're just a nice little niche to what every other company tries to do.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

How come Cross/Strong isn't shown on the card on the PWG website now?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> I think he's just saying that he finds PWG more enjoyable. Sometimes you can get emotionally involved in ROH, but other times the storylines are the things that drive people away from it. Plus for all the flak PWG gets for having "meaningless" matches ROH has the same if not more on the weaker undercard which can make a show a chore to sit through until the semi-main and main events.
> 
> In the end PWG should start to have feuds to get people to watch for something other then supercards while ROH needs to learn to sometimes stop running things into the ground.


This. PWG isn't perfect right now, but I'll take what they're doing right now over ROH. That's not to say I don't enjoy ROH, but I enjoy PWG more.

As a comparison, I'd say PWG is like the ROH to ROH's WWE.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hero/Claudio and Ki/Shelley certainly help up my interest in the weekend.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Cross/Strong has been replaced with Bucks/Aries & Strong for Night 2.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

musdy said:


> Cross/Strong has been replaced with Bucks/Aries & Strong for Night 2.


I like new match better never a fan of Matt Cross.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Aries and Strong back together? FUCK YEAH.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuck, if Aries & Strong are gonna be teaming, there are a number of other matches I'd love to see:

Aries & Strong vs. Steen & Generico
Aries & Strong vs. Steen & Tozawa
Aries & Strong vs. MCMG
Aries & Strong vs. American Wolves
Aries & Strong vs. a much improved KOW
Aries & Strong vs. ANX
Aries & Strong vs. Cole & O'Reilly
Aries & Strong vs. Haas & Benjamin
Aries & Strong vs. Shingo & Yamato


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow. So glad this is replacing Strong/Cross.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aries hasn't retired after all then? Good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aries & Strong together again should be really fresh and I'm really excited about it.

GEN-NEXT vs GEN-ME*


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

Shock said:


> Wow. So glad this is replacing Strong/Cross.


:agree:


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Why did Cross pull from the show?

But fuck yeah ,Gen Me/Gen Next should be awesome .It's not even the main event either ,i'm still cautiously optimistic we are getting Claudio/Ki on night 2.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Gen Me vs Gen Next will be amazing. What a set of shows this is going to be, can't wait.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Aries and Strong back together against the Bucks? Wow. Really wasn't expecting that.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone was expecting Aries on the show ,nevermind teaming up with Roderick.

On the topic of A double here's a video where he adresses Tough Enough ,his future in wrestling and other topics.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Night One - The Cutlers vs. Aries & Strong
- Young Bucks vs. RockNES Monsters for the PWG Tag Titles

Night Two - Low Ki vs. Claudio for PWG Title if Claudio wins vs. Hero
- The Cutlers vs. The Dynasty (Ryan/Sky)

Plus The Fightin' Taylor Boys & Kenny King for Night Two.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Night One - The Cutlers vs. Aries & Strong
> - Young Bucks vs. RockNES Monsters for the PWG Tag Titles
> 
> Night Two - Low Ki vs. Claudio for PWG Title if Claudio wins vs. Hero
> ...


Are they confirmed?

I can't see those on the ASW mini-site anywhere.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Shock said:


> Are they confirmed?
> 
> I can't see those on the ASW mini-site anywhere.



Yes they are, you may have to refresh it a couple of times. Claudio/Low Ki is at the top beside Hero/Claudio.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah yes, I see now.

Claudio/Ki should be great.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well Low Ki is getting the belt or there will be some lame finish. Ki wont lay down for an indy worker.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bucks/RockNES could easily be the sleeper MOTW. *


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Bucks/RockNES could easily be the sleeper MOTW. *


My sentiments exactly.

Does anyone else think Low Ki could win the belt?I personally hopes he doesn't to be honest.

Card shaped up great ,has the potential to be awesome both nights.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Some great additions to the card there. Claudio/Ki should be good, as should the Bucks' matches.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> Does anyone else think Low Ki could win the belt?I personally hopes he doesn't to be honest.


Unless they have some silly DQ finish expect Ki to walk out with the belt. He will not lay down for indy workers.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's hoping Claudio stiffs the fuck out of Ki and bullies him around, will not make sense any other way.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

I'm hoping that if there's one indy guy Ki will job to, it's Claudio. Although considering you can count the times he jobbed in ROH on one hand (literally), that's doubtful.

Also, just about any one of these matches could be the sleeper MOTW.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

seancarleton77 said:


> Here's hoping Claudio stiffs the fuck out of Ki and bullies him around, will not make sense any other way.


Man, I wish Hero would win the title and go toe-to-elbow with Ki.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Low Ki isn't relevant anymore for me. Dunno what it is but I just don't care for him. I hope he doesn't take the belt from Claudio this early on.*


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Speaking of Ki getting pinned, they've got Low Ki vs Shelley on night 1. And I remember seeing that match happen back in Fight Sports Midwest, with Shelley going over Ki clean.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Ki shouldn't and isn't winning it. The next guy to wear the gold should be a local, preferrably a young guy without many accolades like Gatson. Claudio's done a tremendous job showing up at every show, but that can't be taken for granted. 

The PWG title curse must be killed for good!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Am I right in thinking Ki has only been pinned once in PWG?


----------



## AzizTNA (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Man
Great Card


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Benjo™ said:


> Am I right in thinking Ki has only been pinned once in PWG?


Yup, against Joe at ASW V.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats why i'm never really excited to hear Low Ki is showing up anywhere because its almost a foregone conclusion he's gonna win.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow. They're really going out of their way to make this an amazing weeknd. Dunno if I could EVER be sold on Willie Mack, but literally every other match looks promising. 

Ki is still solid in the ring, but like Seabs for some reason I could care less about him anymore.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

peachchaos said:


> Wow. They're really going out of their way to make this an amazing weeknd. Dunno if I could EVER be sold on Willie Mack, but literally every other match looks promising.
> 
> Ki is still solid in the ring, but like Seabs for some reason I could care less about him anymore.


*I think it's mostly to do with the fact he did the whole Indy thing and he's been to TNA, New Japan and finally got the WWE deal. It's like he did everything on the Indies, went to WWE for a bit and now he's back on the Indies. I dunno, I'd probably be the same but to a much lesser extent if Danielson returned to being a full time Indy guy.

What don't you love about Willie Mack? *


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, how I feel about Ki now is about the same as I felt about Danielson last summer.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *
> What don't you love about Willie Mack? *


Suppose I just need to see a really strong performance from him in PWG and I'll be sold. His NWA Hollywood stuff is pretty decent/sometimes awesome.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Since it's for the title I can see Low Ki actually losing for once. Besides, you have a surefire guy in Claudio, why have him drop the title to a guy who might not be reliable? 

And if Claudio is going to drop it to anyone not exclusive to PWG, it should be to a certain great psychotic Canadian.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Teddy Hart?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

If Low Ki wins the PWG World Title then PWG officially books worse than NOAH (it is possible see TNA for proof). Sure PWG makes great matches, but how often does the wrong man/men win (Danger Bees, Young Bucks most recent reign, Joey Ryan winning BOLA, Ki beating Hero, Omega and Richards stopping for a coffee and getting Championship reigns etc, etc). Tell me I'm not the only one that sees this? By the way the fact that the Cutlers have not one the Tag traps and DDT4 yet is fucking stupid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not saying its the best move they could have made but I can understand Ryan winning BOLA at least.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cutlers haven't won anything major because they're not all that good and the Reseda crowd are hotter for most of the other tag teams. *


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Ryan winning BOLA was perfectly fine. Omega got a title run because Davey couldn't make BOLA and Omega is insanely over. The Bucks are the most over team in PWG and never should have lost the belts, unless it was to Omega and Taylor at Against the Grain.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> Ryan winning BOLA was perfectly fine. Omega got a title run because Davey couldn't make BOLA and Omega is insanely over. The Bucks are the most over team in PWG and never should have lost the belts, unless it was to Omega and Taylor at Against the Grain.


Giving the straps to London and Generico was like cock smacking logic in the face, and the Bucks had to give the rub to a young team at some point, that's just coming from a logical stand point. 

By the way I was basically the only Joey Ryan fan when he won BOLA which tells you he was the wrong choice, Claudio clearly should have won, would have made sense since he won the strap anyway. I just don't think Ryan's cut out for the PWG style, which is why people have turned on him. You gotsta bring the spotz in PWG, it's what 75% of the promotion is about, the other 25% is fun!


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Claudio winning would have meant him vs. Hero in the final, and giving that match away with no build, even by PWG standards, would have been foolish. It worked perfectly the way it happened, and Ryan/Hero was an excellent match anyway.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> Claudio winning would have meant him vs. Hero in the final, and giving that match away with no build, even by PWG standards, would have been foolish. It worked perfectly the way it happened, and Ryan/Hero was an excellent match anyway.


Claudio vs. Hero would work better that way since they're friends and it's not like a direct confrontational challenge. I'm not convinced PWG thinks too far ahead. Where ROH will sometimes plant the seeds of a feud months in advance. Although Claudio vs. Hero has had a little build.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Joey Ryan really should have been picked up for Tough Enough, since he was obviously building his physique for it. Better than the majority of the jabronis selected anyway.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> Joey Ryan really should have been picked up for Tough Enough, since he was obviously building his physique for it. Better than the majority of the jabronis selected anyway.


Damn straight. Even Matt Cross was a terrible person to cast for Tough Enough, Aries & Ryan would have KILT it!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Aries would have smoked it, but hey, WWE decided to cast the Orton 2004 lookalike for the "shit don't stink" role on the show (not that Luke was a bad casting decision.)


----------



## Ric4003 (May 14, 2011)

Claudio s. Ki should definitely be a good match


----------



## LowKi (Mar 22, 2005)

Glad to see Big Willie has two great potential singles match, this man is a star!


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

jawbreaker said:


> Ryan winning BOLA was perfectly fine. Omega got a title run because Davey couldn't make BOLA and Omega is insanely over. The Bucks are the most over team in PWG and never should have lost the belts, unless it was to Omega and Taylor at Against the Grain.


CM Skittle, what about this post was neg rep worthy, apart from the fact that you don't like the fact that I like PWG more than you think I should?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you really expecting a logical response?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

what McQueen said. Besides, who cares about rep?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

No, I would just like some idea why she finds my appreciation of PWG so distasteful.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

You can't understand the love for PWG without a penis.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

God how I wish these shows were iPPV's.


----------



## thephenomenalone (Mar 16, 2005)

Tarfu said:


> You can't understand the love for PWG without a penis.


Don't tar us all with the same brush I'm a girl and love PWG


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder what Kenny King will be up to on night 2. Probably some random multi-man match.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

lewieG said:


> God how I wish these shows were iPPV's.


Seriously. I would buy PWG iPPVs in a heartbeat.


----------



## fumble19 (May 22, 2011)

+ 1


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish PWG would do something or go somewhere.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

lewieG said:


> God how I wish these shows were iPPV's.


Probably not the best idea considering if they were they wouldn't be able to use ROH/DGUSA talent. Part of PWG is not having to deal with all the Gabe/Cary bs and just book matches they want as long as they can get the guys to show up. All they need to do is cut DVD production time down to a month max and they would be fine.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Also they'd lose the Bucks and occasionally MCMG and Kendrick.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

black machismo gonna make an appearence this weekend?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

This show better sell out. That's the best looking PWG card in a long time. Hero vs. Castagnoli & Edwards vs. Towza should be amazing.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I cant wait until Friday. Hero vs. Castagnoli is going to be awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Most looking forward to Claudio vs. Ki and Edwards vs. Tozawa. Where else are you gonna get to see those matches?


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> You can't understand the love for PWG without a penis.


So CM Skittle understands it the most then???

Anyway, this card looks amazing, I can't believe I've been sleeping on this....not like I'll eb able to see it anytime soon though....How's PWG been on thier DVD turnaround these days?? I havn't ordered anything PWG since about a year ago.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

They got DDT4 out within five weeks or so. It's already been more than that for CSTC3, though.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes .I'm very suprised to the delay on the release of CSTC .

Even though the preview has been out for quite some time.






Willie Mack vs. Roderick Strong, Low Ki vs. Akira Tozawa ,Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan and Peligro Abejas! (El Generico vs. Ricochet ) vs. The Young Bucks are all said to be great.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

That card is looking sweet. 

Castagnoli v Hero - yes please. 
Castagnoli v Low Ki - yes please. 
Edwards v Tozawa - yes please. 
Generico v Ricochet - yes please.
Low Ki v Alex Shelley - yes please. 
Ricochet v El Generico - yes please. 
Aries & Strong v Young Bucks - yes please. 

May I have some more, sir?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

you forgot Ricochet vs Chucky T


----------



## Ric4003 (May 14, 2011)

Bad news.

Low Ki just tweeted that he won't be able to make it to night 1 because of "a family emergency."


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

:O Oh shit .I was looking foward to Shelly and him more than anything else really .

I wonder what they are gonna do with Shelly now ?


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

From Steen's twitter:

People, read this, retweet it. Tell the world. RE: PWG All Star Weekend Night 1's card changes:

PWG always gets struck by bad luck. Almost every show. Tomorrow night was supposed to see Low Ki battle Alex Shelley but unfortunately, Ki needs to stay home to deal with a family emergency. I know the feeling all too well. Last month, I had to do the same. And it absolutely killed me to have to bail on PWG. But I swore I'd make it up to the fans and coincidentally, I think Low Ki's situation is going to help me achieve that.

Since Ki won't be able to face Shelley, the decision was made to have Alex Shelley wrestle Eddie Edwards in a unique battle that could only happen in a PWG ring. However, that leaves Tozawa without a match. This is where I come in. I'm well aware of the match I am booked in tomorrow night against Willie Mack. And I don't want that to change. On the contrary, I look forward to putting him in his place... and by that I mean back in the front row with the rest of the fans.
But I'm also well aware of the fact that there's a certain team out there that a lot of PWG fans hoped Tozawa and I would wrestle before our Japanese friend has to return home to the land of the rising sun (Wesley Snipes!) And to make up for missing the last show, I want to give PWG fans the opportunity to see that match.

So here it is...a challenge...

After I'm done with Willie Mack, Akira Tozwa and Kevin Steen vs Ricochet and El Generico.

Generico, don't be a fucking pussy. Let's do this!

See you tomorrow night. 


So it's now Shelley v. Edwards, Steen will face Willie Mack and he will team with Tozawa against Ricochet and Generico!!!!!


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Two Steen matches is so much better than Low Ki refusing to job (though I would rather watch him vs. Shelley than Edwards).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agree with Jawbreaker 5,000,000%


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not happy at all with Eddie vs Tozawa getting canned. I doubt Shelly vs Eddie will be anything worthwhile.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

forget about Low Ki...Nightmare Violence Connection vs Richochet & Generico???????

:faint:



jawbreaker said:


> Two Steen matches is so much better than Low Ki refusing to job (though I would rather watch him vs. Shelley than Edwards).


_
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jawbreaker again_

I'm actually intrigued in Shelley vs Eddie though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish this was a tripleshot for Tozawa.

Tozawa vs. Edwards
Tozawa vs. Shelley
NVC vs. Generico/Ricochet

Yeah, not a big fan of the local SoCal team that Steen keeps fucking with.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

But NVC/RockNES does make sense and who can turn down Steen and Tozawa beating the piss out of Johnny Yuma? I like Steen pulling double duty and Shelley/Edwards rather then just throwing Shelley in with Strong/Aries as a GenNext reunion for a six man with the Cutlers and a random tag partner.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Shelley vs. Edwards has a good chance of taking place later this year. This is it for Tozawa for the time being, how many cards will he and Edwards both get booked on again?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tozawa/Edwards will happen on a future PWG show anyway, I can guarantee it.

Personally I think the card looks better now. Steen/Tozawa vs Generico/Ricochet sounds absolutely insane. Figured they were gonna hold off longer for any Steen/Generico interaction but needs must and it has been nearly 6 months anyway. Shelley/Edwards is more appealing to me than Shelley/Ki. Glad that they're still doing Steen/Mack too. Only downside is no Generico/Ricochet but it's already happened and again it's likely to pop up on a future PWG card too. Steen/Tozawa vs Generico/Ricochet sure as hell aint.*


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't mind these changes at all. Steen's one of the most watchable guys in wrestling right now, so I've got absolutely no problem seeing him wrestle twice in one night. 

I agree with Seabs that I actually prefer Eddie/Shelley to Ki/Shelley. I like Ki in some matches, but other times I don't really care for him. Edwards on the other hand is awesome right now, and I always want to see more Shelley. Shame about Eddie/Tozawa, but like Seabs said, Tozawa will be back in PWG eventually, and they're the type of company who will go out of that way to put that match together.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

More slopped together wastes of story.

First Aires/Strong, now Steen/Generico.



A great reovery by PWG, but a huge waste.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

When it comes to PWG, I don't care about the storylines. I just wish they would make DVDs fast much faster. Over a month is too long with no iPPV.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well Excalibur said that they're going to try and make ASW 8 the fastest release in recent PWG history and they've already done all the pre-production on it.

Results so far:

1. Willie Mack over Kevin Steen - Steen hit the Package Piledriver but Mack rolled out of the ring, when Steen rolled him back in Mack rolled him up.

2. The Dynasty of Ryan/Sky over The Fightin' Taylor Boys via Running Knee/Superkick/Cutter Combo

3. Chuck Taylor over Kenny King when Brian-Cage Taylor interfered for Chuck.

4. PWG Tag Titles - Young Bucks over RockNES Monsters via Superkicks.

Intermission

5. Aries/Strong over The Cutlers, Young Bucks attacked them afterwards but Alex Shelley saved them and teased a GenNext reunion.

6. Eddie Edwards over Alex Shelley via Die Hard/2K1 Bomb.

7. Nightmare Violence Connection of Steen & Tozawa over El Generico & Ricochet. Said to be insane/best match so far. Lots of screaming and a "Kill Steen Kill" chant broke out.

8. PWG World Title - Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Claudio d. Hero after an uppercut and the top rope broke.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- I was really looking forward to Ki/Shelley & Claudio/Ki and i don't care for Edwards so...
- I've only seen one match from RockNES and i think the new match is better for Tozawa's sendoff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is with ropes breaking on the PWG ring.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Steen & Tozawa / El Generico & Ricochet sounds mind blowing .I wonder why they are teasing a Gen Next reunion?

How was the main event does anyone know ? A top rope uppercut sounds rather lackluster to end it imo .

Good to see Willie Mack going over too , very good .


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shelley aint likely to be back too regularly but a one night Aries/Strong/Shelley 6 man would be terrific.*


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good to see Edwards pin Shelley, this should signal that he will be a PWG regular now. Or they just had him go over Shelley because he's a harder worker and a better wrestler. I'd say both.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Shelley aint likely to be back too regularly but a one night Aries/Strong/Shelley 6 man would be terrific.*


Well apparently after the Cutlers/Aries & Strong match Shelley wanted a six-man match in the future against the Bucks & a partner (if they choose Malachi I will hurt someone) and then after his match Shelley cut a promo asking Excalibur to set up a match between The Guns and Wolves so he might be back sooner then later. At the least it looks like he wants to wrestler which obviously he ain't doing in TNA.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Aries left the ring and when a Gen Next chant was trying to be started, he said "Not Generation Next, Generation Now" ...

Take that for what it's worth, but I'm pissed, because that's a name I had for a BTB project where I reunited Aries/Strong.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I want a Steen/Bucks alliance.


----------



## camstun187 (Jul 29, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Good to see Edwards pin Shelley, this should signal that he will be a PWG regular now. Or they just had him go over Shelley because he's a harder worker and a better wrestler. I'd say both.


So was the real reason u posted this so that you could hate on alex shelley in a really glossy fashion? Or was it because you like coming across as an elitist tool? I'd say both.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Good to see Edwards pin Shelley, this should signal that he will be a PWG regular now. Or they just had him go over Shelley because he's a harder worker and a better wrestler. I'd say both.


I won't even argue when people say Eddie Edwards is good any more. I haven't seen it yet, but I guess I'm just missing something. But there is no fucking way he is a better wrestler than Alex Shelley. The list of indy wrestlers better than Shelley starts with Chris Hero and ends with Kevin Steen, and there is nobody in between those two.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> I won't even argue when people say Eddie Edwards is good any more. I haven't seen it yet, but I guess I'm just missing something. But there is no fucking way he is a better wrestler than Alex Shelley. The list of indy wrestlers better than Shelley starts with Chris Hero and ends with Kevin Steen, and there is nobody in between those two.


Based on what exactly? Being able to chain wrestle fast don't make someone good.

Shelly is one of the most overrated wrestlers from the indys in the last decade he seems to know the moves but cant seem to put it together in singles. He had one of the most forgettable Dragon title matches in 06. How bad do you have to be to have a subpar match with Dragon at that time 

The only matches that stand out to me as anything really good in singles from him was his match with Aries at MM and Hero in PWG and even those I wouldn't say were all that great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Based on that to some Eddie Edwards lack the abilities to make us give a shit about the guy when he wrestles. Or at least that was the case last time I saw him wrestle, otherwise he is fine.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

jawbreaker said:


> I won't even argue when people say Eddie Edwards is good any more. I haven't seen it yet, but I guess I'm just missing something. But there is no fucking way he is a better wrestler than Alex Shelley. The list of indy wrestlers better than Shelley starts with Chris Hero and ends with Kevin Steen, and there is nobody in between those two.


El Generico and Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

topper1 said:


> Based on what exactly? Being able to chain wrestle fast don't make someone good.
> 
> Shelly is one of the most overrated wrestlers from the indys in the last decade he seems to know the moves but cant seem to put it together in singles. He had one of the most forgettable Dragon title matches in 06. How bad do you have to be to have a subpar match with Dragon at that time
> 
> The only matches that stand out to me as anything really good in singles from him was his match with Aries at MM and Hero in PWG and even those I wouldn't say were all that great.


you did not just talk shit about Dragon/Shelley from Arena Warfare. I have that at ****3/4 and maybe the third-best Dragon defense overall.

Shelley has never really been given much of a chance as a singles wrestler, but when he has he's generally been good, and as everyone knows he's fantastic in tags. Early 05 was probably his main stretch as a singles wrestler and pretty much everything he did in that period was outstanding (matches with Spanky, Punk, Jacobs, and Strong in particular are great). His pure title stuff in 04 was also good and he's generally one of the most effective in-ring storytellers in the world. I would like to know what you're watching if you think all he does is "chain wrestle really fast".

and SuperDuperSonic, I disagree, but not strongly enough to argue the point. I could probably be convinced on Claudio at least.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Shelley vs. Kendrick was just an average Smackdown match. Shelley vs. Punk was a masterpiece.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

PWG needs to learn to book their own storylines then maybe they wont need to rip off ROH.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Live report from someone who went Night 1*


> Kevin Steen vs. Willie Mack - Steen appears to have lost some weight. He's still got some heft, but most of the baggage has seemed to fallen off. A great hard hitting comedy match which featured Steen jawing the crowd. He also made fun of Mack by pointing to the front row and saying, "That's your seat there, isn't it?" (Mack was just a fan at the shows years ago). Match ends when Steen package piledrives Mack, Mack goes to the outside, Steen pulls Mack back into the ring, and Mack schoolboys Steen out of nowhere for the pin. Fine opener.
> 
> Dynasty vs. The Fightin' Taylor Boys - Match was a little sloppy with some mistimed spots, but there was some fine stuff from Scorpio Sky and Ryan Taylor. Dynasty wins after a flying knee by Sky, superkick by Joey , then a cutter by Sky for the pin. Chuck Taylor is at ringside and was furious at the fact that his family lost. He calls out Kenny King.
> 
> ...


*Shelley teasing a Wolves/Guns match AS WELL as a Aries/Strong/Shelley 6 man sounds to good to be true. Wolves vs Guns in PWG would be incredible and seems far more likely now than it ever did last year with Edwards getting over with the crowd and coming back. Sabin needs to get healthy again quick. A GenNow/Bucks Guerrilla Warfare 6 man would be off the charts. I'd love to see Bucks bring in Jack Evans as their 3rd man against Aries/Strong/Shelley. 

The Tozawa tag getting MOTY reviews makes me even more excited to see it. Hopefully fastest release isn't hyperbole and it's out in a few weeks.*


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks amazing.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks so good, can't wait for the release.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Quick results from the PWG Message Board



> Kenny King d Brian Cage
> Steen/Tozawa d RockNES
> Ricochet d Willie Mack
> Dynasty d Cutlers
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shit the revised card looks even better. Really glad Tozawa got an awesome last singles match.*


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

A Tozawa vs Hero rematch? So keen.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

What happened to Chuck Taylor? Wasn't he there the night before?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Groin injury.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

*EDIT*: What SuperDuperSonic said...ONLY LOUDER!!!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Nesbar's PWG All Star Weekend Night Two Report

Excalibur comes out and says that unfortunately there were some injuries from the night before, so the card will be shuffled around a little bit. Man, these guys just can't get a break. Chuck Taylor is brought out in his street clothes. He can't compete tonight because he injured his groin last night, but he wants vengeance on Kenny King for hurting him. He nominates Brian Cage-Taylor (in his Wolverine gear) to do it.

Brian Cage-Taylor vs. Kenny King - The two men compete in a fine opener that has comedic shenanigans by Chuck Taylor on the outside. I think this was the best match that I've seen either man in. King gets the victory by pinfall after bleeding up Cage's nose and mouth.

Nightmare Violence Connection vs. The RockNES Monsters - Awesome match. Not a MOTY like last night, but super good. Match immediately starts as a brawl and keeps on going. Steen is his Steeny self by mocking RockNES and the crowd, along with doing gross things like putting Goodtime in a camel clutch, picking his nose and shove a booger in Goodtime's mouth. Steen might have tweaked his leg as he was favoring it in the match and it wasn't exploited. Hard strikes and FUCK YOU slams by both teams. Poor Johnny Yuma is knocked loopy by a hard slap by Steen, then was package piledriven on the ring apron for the pin. 

The Young Bucks appear and beat on Steen and Tozawa after the match while Steen is trying to say goodbye to Tozawa. Chris Hero shows up and runs off the Bucks. Hero grabs the microphone and puts over Tozawa, saying that no foreign wrestler has gotten such love and reaction from the fans in such a short time here in PWG and that PWG is his home. That being said, Hero mentions that one of the best matches of last year featured him versus Tozawa... anybody want a rematch? THE CROWD LOVES THE IDEA. Match is made for later tonight!

Willie Mack vs. Ricochet - Hard smacks mixed in with flips both wonderful and some sloppy. Amazing feats as Willie Mack hits a standing shooting star press for a near fall. It was surreal to see a man of his dimensions do such a thing. Ricochet gets the win after hitting a shooting star press from the top for the win.

The Dynasty vs. The Cutler Brothers - The Cutler Brothers' chests were marked and streaked with red from taking Strong/Aries' chops from the night before. They ask the crowd nicely to stop swearing in front of them, which of course makes the crowd scream obscenities throughout the match. It's a decent match, but had some slop here and there. Dynasty gets the win via ankle lock submission by Sky. 

El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards - Great match. Eddie works Generico's leg for the Achilles Lock. Highlights of the match include: Eddie hitting Kobashi chops onto Generico and Generico hitting a Michinoku Driver on Eddie ONTO THE RING APRON. The match is back and forth until Eddie wins via submission to the Achilles Lock.




Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs. Generation Me (c), PWG Tag Team Title - Match is a brawl from the start and GenNext split and take the Bucks into the bathrooms. Chant of "SWIRLY! SWIRLY! SWIRLY!" by the fans. Bucks come back with drenched hair and toilet paper sticking out of their tights and mouths. Then it turns into a great tag match with plenty of awesome double teams by both teams. Bucks win clean via a crucifix out of the nowhere. The finish took energy out of the crowd for a moment, starting a "BULLSHIT!" chant, but it was more due to the abrupt finish rather than who actually won. Great match otherwise.

HERO VS. TOZAWA II - I will say right now that I unfortunately have not seen the first Hero/Tozawa encounter back at BOLA 2010, but this was fucking great. Match started with a series of headlock spots. Hero uses his size advantage against Tozawa and levels him with strikes, but Tozawa will not stay down or die. Tozawa responds with kicks, backdrops, and German suplexes for near falls. Hero berates Tozawa but Tozawa's spirit will not let him quit. Match ends when Tozawa traps Hero's arms and German suplexes him for the pin. THE CROWD GOES INSANE. Hero rolls to the outside, he hurt the top of his head and is given ice. Steen comes in to tend to Tozawa.

The crowd chants "ARIGATO! ARIGATO! ARIGATO!" to Tozawa. Tozawa breaks down and cries. The guy is balling.
"I'm sorry... I don't speak English."
"THAT'S OKAY! THAT'S OKAY! THAT'S OKAY!"
"SHUTTHEFUCKUP!"
"YAAAAAYYYY!"
"Thank you all..."
"PLEASE COME BACK! PLEASE COME BACK! PLEASE COME BACK!"
"I LOVE YOU!"
"WE WILL MISS YOU! clap-clap-clapclap-clap WE WILL MISS YOU! clap-clap-clapclap-clap"

Tozawa thanks Steen, Hero, and the fans in Engrish that the cluttered with f-bombs and the crowd loves it. Tozawa is in tears the whole time. Hero makes it clear that if he's not in the main event scene in Dragon Gate within six months, then those guys have no clue what they have. The crowd continues to chant "WE WILL MISS YOU!" at him as Tozawa walks away.

Low Ki vs. Claudio Castagnoli (c), PWG World Title - Match starts with light grappling then Ki kicks Claudio around ringside. Claudio gets back in control and works on Ki's back with backbreakers and uber-flexible stretches. Claudio hits a big swing to 20 rotations and Ki still won't stay down. Ki gets the advantage after a sunset flip reversed into a double stomp. Claudio gets kicked a bit, but goes for another Big Swing. Low Ki counters the Big Swing into a dragon sleeper IN MID SWING. AMAZING. Claudio gets the ropes and gets back with a European Uppercut from the top rope and a UFO. Claudio then goes for a pop-up uppercut but Ki hits Claudio with a kick after being popped. Great stuff. Low Ki hits a Ki Crusher for a two count. Low Ki goes for a Warrior's Way from the top but misses and gets Ricola Bombed. Only a near fall. Claudio's had enough and finally hits the pop-up uppercut for the pinfall. This match was everything that we thought it would be.

A great show overall. If they separate this weekend into two separate DVDs and you have to choose only one, pick Night Two. Fine stuff all around and a satisfying show. A great night but still falls short of the near untouchable DDT4 from this year.

Random Show Notes/Personal Anecdotes:
- I found out that Scorpio Sky got thumbed in the eye by one of the Cutlers, so he was working almost blind during most of the match, explaining some of the problems and slop.
- Johnny Yuma was KO'ed by a slap from Steen leading to the finish, but was okay afterward. Just a little jostled.
- I was able to meet and thank Tozawa personally after the show using the limited Japanese that I learned in college. Yeah, yeah, it's a marky brag, but I don't care.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

> The crowd chants "ARIGATO! ARIGATO! ARIGATO!" to Tozawa. Tozawa breaks down and cries. The guy is balling.
> "I'm sorry... I don't speak English."
> "THAT'S OKAY! THAT'S OKAY! THAT'S OKAY!"
> "SHUTTHEFUCKUP!"
> ...


Reseda crowd >>>>>> all


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

I love PWG crowd


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m glad to see they intend on getting these shows out faster than normal. I hope that plan comes to fruition. There are a lot of matches on these shows that I’m really looking forward to seeing.

I’m a bit sad to see Tozawa returning to Japan since he’s been having some great matches, but I’m happy to see he ended his PWG run (for now at least) with what apparently were some great matches.

I’m interested in seeing who they get to challenge Claudio and the Bucks next since I don’t see too many obvious candidates (Bucks more so than Claudio). I guess they can do Gen Next vs. Bucks & a partner (please not Malachi) on the next show to set Aries & Strong up again or give them a show to build someone else up. As for Claudio, Edwards or Steen seem like the most obvious pick given the weekend, Steen’s loss to Mack notwithstanding. I’d be fine with seeing either of those matches.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Davey and Omega if/when they come back will get title shots.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Steen will probably be the next challenger. Edwwards is likely too in the near future also and there's also obvious title matches for Davey and Omega if they show up. Omega I don't see happening during Claudio's run but Davey is almost certain. Ricochet title match would be awesome too and if Claudio is still champ by the next time Tozawa retunrs then they MUST do Claudio vs Tozawa. Wouldn't hurt to give Strong or Aries a title match either so yeah there's plenty of contenders left for him.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm just happy that Low Ki let an indy wrestler pin him. 

I'll have to pick both of these up on DVD when they come out.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad Claudio kept the title, I could see Davey or Eddie being the next defense for the next show (which I think is the anniversary show). Question is who takes on the Bucks, can't see the Cutlers getting a shot after going 0-2 for the weekend, the FTB can't get a win as a team and The Dynasty just came back. 



> I'm just happy that Low Ki let an indy wrestler pin him.


He legit knocked out Sami Callihan in a match so Ki's fine by me.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

doesnt Joey Ryan have a title shot?
and does anyone know what actually happened to Paul London?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

London is busy puffing the magic dragon, and Ryan's shot was last month.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And is it just me, or is Steen losing a little weight?


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Gen Next is back?


----------

